# Is New Dodge Ram Big Horn 1500 quad sufficient for Plowing



## PeterB (Aug 19, 2012)

I purchased this New Dodge Ram Big Horn 1500 quad and discovered the front suspension not the same as my old 2000 Dodge Ram 1500 which I traded in. 

1. Wondering if the suspension in the new Dodge can handle the 15 private driveways I plow each winter?

2. Wondering if I can add to front suspension to make it stronger, and what to add.


----------



## Plowman52 (Oct 3, 2009)

You should be fine what is the front gwn weight?


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

"Big Horn" is just a decal and interior package.

Throw a 7.5' straight blade on it and go!


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Check the manufacturers guides. Dodge joined ford with the electric power steering in the 2012 half ton models.


----------



## Dubl0Vert (Sep 10, 2011)

Can you fab? If you can, throw a 7.5 on it and go. If you do bust anything odds are you are handy enough to fix it. I run a 7.5 3 spring meyers on my 2004 QC 1500 SLT and it handles it like a champ after a few cranks of the torsion bars and bilstein shocks.

If you can't fab, may be check with snow way, they have real light plows that may bolt on to your specific model


----------

